# 2nd Annual Mid-West GRF meet-up at Muskegon!



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Yeah, I know its quite a stretch to call it a Midwest event but hey, I can dream can't I? and besides maybe someday it will become such an big event that people and Goldens will come from afar just for the giggles.

Anyhow, I know how these meet-ups can go sometimes, so I will make it the same as last year... I will be there regardless and whoever wants to show up can know they won't be alone... WE wil be there to greet and play with all of you... that collective WE is me, the wife and the ever-friendly likes of Sidney and Sophie who are willing to hang with any other friendly people and dogs.

The Place: The Muskegon Dog Beach in, where else?, Muskegon, Michigan! (I will post directions later but the easiest way to describe how to get there is... follow Sherman Ave to the very end and there you will find Lake Michigan and lotsa dogs... go ahead and Map Quest it now)

The Date and Time: August 16, that's a Saturday... and if the weather is looking scary we will call Sunday (Aug 17) as the alternate day. WE plan on being there by 11AM and staying until 3 or 4PM depending upon who all shows up.

What to expect? Hanging on the shores of Lake Michigan with other 'dog lovers' and their dogs. Last year we had 11 members (includes family members too) and their dogs... I'd like to get more members out this year though we surely won't be able to top the number of dogs attending last year as there was a breeder who brought like 10 or 12 dogs out that day but who knows? we do have a lot of GRF members from Michigan and nearby places.

Anyway, I'd like to hear from any and all who might be interesting in meeting up with our gang in 2 weeks. Yeah, I know its kinda short notice, especially since last year the first announcement came like 5 months prior to the actual meet-up, but it is afterall on the weekend so it shouldn't be quite so hard to get the 'free time' to spend with your dog (since I'm sure you plan quality time for you and your favorite pooch every weekend anyway).

So I'm throwing it out there... any takers?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bumping up for the Michigan members


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

I am not sure if I will have to work the 16th but will keep it in mind. We are about 1/2 hour by car from that beach. Monte & I might just get to meet some of the GRF family!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Would love to go, but I will be up at sleeping bear with my son and the cross country team on a 4 day camp/run. Hopefully next time.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Fozzybear said:


> Would love to go, but I will be up at sleeping bear with my son and the cross country team on a 4 day camp/run. Hopefully next time.



Have fun Fozzybear! My kids used to go there for cross country too (Fenton High School). 

I'd love to attend the Muskegon meetup..but I'll be in Louisville, KY for a horse show.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Montesmom said:


> I am not sure if I will have to work the 16th but will keep it in mind. We are about 1/2 hour by car from that beach. Monte & I might just get to meet some of the GRF family!


That puts you an hour closer than we are... its about 95 miles from our house to the dog beach. Sure hope you can make it, in any case WE will definitely be there.

We actually have a closer dog beach located on Lake Michigan... its called Butterville and is on the south end of Ludington. Its only 55 miles away from us. We've been going to it 2-3 times a week lately, the dogs love water retrieving regardless of waves and its suddenly become quite popular with many dog lovers just this year. In fact we were just there again today (we were also there on Sunday too).

The Muskegon dog beach is a really a nice beach for dogs and little kids. They 'clean/rake' the sand on the beach regularly with some huge machine (I've never actually seen this thing, only the huge tracks it leaves behind), so pretty much the sand stays in pristine condition... its also a very white 'sugar' type of sand (good for tanning), free from shells and other things that can make someone in bare feet go "ouch!" There are a line of large dunes in the background and a long boardwalk (decking) along the ridges for strolling with a view. The shoreline drop-off is very gradual and so it remains shallow for quite a ways out into the water... making it easier for you to accompany your swimming dog. It really is one of the best places I know of to access Lake Michigan with your dog off-leash.

Hope you can make it...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Fozzybear said:


> Would love to go, but I will be up at sleeping bear with my son and the cross country team on a 4 day camp/run. Hopefully next time.


Well, 'next time' will be next year at the 3rd Annual Mid-West GRF meet-up  ...and there will surely be a next time, as every year WE will plan on going to the dog beach and will invite all who want to join us. Even if no GRFers show up there are always people with dogs there anyway, and many are Goldens, so you see, its never a disappointment for us. Enjoy your time at Sleeping Bear... I saw on the news recently that dogs are allowed on the beach now... be sure to take your 'best buddy with a tail' along with you guys...

See you next year...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Phoebe said:


> Have fun Fozzybear! My kids used to go there for cross country too (Fenton High School).
> 
> I'd love to attend the Muskegon meetup..but I'll be in Louisville, KY for a horse show.


Bummer Jan, I as hoping to get to meet you someday... guess Aug 16 won't be that day

That's the usual way these things go... people just have other stuff to do. But every so often it hits just right and we can get several members who are 'free' from other commitments and are willing to drive a distance to meet-up... at least that's the way it seemed to work last year. Maybe another time then...


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

We'll be there... we always keep our calendars clear for just such occassions LOL!! Sawyer is healing up nicely and should be good to go by next weekend! Hey you'll finally be able to meet our new little man!!! And this year I'm getting in the water for some cool up-close shots!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I was just writing that we'd be there, but then thought to MapQuest it...and it's six hours away from us.  So, at least this time, we probably won't be there. Have a great time, though, and post lots of pictures!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh I saw you posted Blair and I thought "wahooo... Blair's coming too??" hehe. Yeah, six hours is a bit of a drive! It's about 4 for us, plus boarder crossing... which was a bit too far last year. So this time we're gonna make it an overnighter. I do look forward to meeting you all again tho!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Do you know of someplace to stay up there that allows dogs? I don't mind the six hour drive, it's just that we would never be able to make it up there by 11:00 in the morning. If we could come up the night before and have someplace to stay, I would definitely come up with the pups!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hmmm... I'm pretty sure we could find something... let me look!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay, there's a Red Roof Inn in Grand Rapids, and I know Red Roof always allows dogs. It's about an hour away from Muskegon, but it's on our way. I'll check into that!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a couple lists...

http://www.visitmuskegon.org/pet_friendly_lodging.cfm

http://www.dogfriendly.com/server/travel/uscities/guides/us/cities/usonlinecityMIMuskegon.shtml

http://www.tripswithpets.com/city.asp?dest=MI&city=Muskegon&searchBy=&regionId=&searchType=


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Wish we could come! Michigan is alittle far for us! I know you'll have such a great time!
Will be expecting lots of pics!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

hahaha... what 16 hours is tooo far???? Wish you could come too!!! Would love to meet Gunner and Selka!!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry Michigan gang I can't make it (again). :no: I have an agility trial that weekend. It sounds like fun. I did not realize Muskegon has a dog friendly beach. My dogs would love it!!! It would be a hike across state for me, but to allow my dogs the chance to swim and have a ball I would drive it. 

Have a ball! Here's hoping the weather is perfect!


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

I'm really really hoping to come!!    

I do have one question though...

I have a 12 week old black lab... should I bring him or leave him??


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We're going to have to miss this one. My daughter has a dance camp that weekend.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

lizziebellie2007 said:


> I'm really really hoping to come!!
> 
> I do have one question though...
> 
> I have a 12 week old black lab... should I bring him or leave him??


That means he will be closer to 14 weeks old by the 16th. Well this is really a judgment call on your part. On the one hand you worry about if all his vaccinations have fully 'taken' yet because a dog beach is a high-traffic doggie area but on the other hand you do want to get your puppy well socialize with many other types of doggie personalities (in a friendly venue) before that 'socialization window' begins closing... 

I can only tell you what we do. Last year we took Sophie to the first event at Muskegon and she was only 16 weeks old then but really it was her 3rd time at that beach. The first time she was only 11 weeks old... and we were also taking her to a couple different 'private' dog parks as well. In the end, its really a decision only you can make. However I do hope to see you there. It will be fun!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Blaireli said:


> Okay, there's a Red Roof Inn in Grand Rapids, and I know Red Roof always allows dogs. It's about an hour away from Muskegon, but it's on our way. I'll check into that!


There are dog friendly places in Muskegon as well. I believe if you search for the thread on the Muskegon dog beach from last year, you will find some discussion and links to dog friendly motels in both Muskegon and Grand Rapids. If you are having any problems finding suitable lodging let me know and I will see what I can do to help you out. How many of you are there? 

Can't wait to met you...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Maxs Mom said:


> Sorry Michigan gang I can't make it (again). :no: I have an agility trial that weekend. It sounds like fun. I did not realize Muskegon has a dog friendly beach. My dogs would love it!!! It would be a hike across state for me, but to allow my dogs the chance to swim and have a ball I would drive it.
> 
> Have a ball! Here's hoping the weather is perfect!


 With all those 'letters' after each of your dogs' names in your sig, its a wonder you have any weekends free  Its really wonderful to see you are soooo active with your dogs... I'll bet they are very happy to spend sooo much time with you. Our doggie activities are less organized but we still manage to have a lot of giggles together. Both our dogs do agility too but the extent of their agility trials is limited to our backyard... it looks like a doggie playground back there.

Maybe we can get to do a meet-up over on your end of the state sometime soon. Fall is really a great time for meet-ups and I anticipate there will be a couple of 'dog park GRF meet-ups' called before winter sets-in. We had several last year and they were all mostly nearer to your end of the state. Maybe we'll get to see you at one of those.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> We're going to have to miss this one. My daughter has a dance camp that weekend.


Dance camp? hmmm, is that like a workshop or do they get painted up and dance around a campfire chanting? It sounds like fun for Crystal but then what do the parents get to do? Just saw "Step-up 2: The Streets" the other night, that was so coooool... is that the kind of dance you're talking about? I want to be able to dance like that however I don't think my body will let me 

Too bad you guys can't make it... maybe we'll see you this fall sometime.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We have a family coming from Florida and Chicago that weekend. Hopefully we will make it to another meetup before we leave to go back home.

Have fun!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

FranH said:


> We have a family coming from Florida and Chicago that weekend. Hopefully we will make it to another meetup before we leave to go back home.
> 
> Have fun!!


Take 'em out for a day at the beach... the dog beach. Seriously, they might want to come if they are dog lovers and it would be nice to have them PLUS they get to see some of western Michigan (God's country)... you guys got a motor home, so motor the bunch on down to Muskegon.

Otherwise... we will have to hope to see you at another fall meet-up before you snowbirds fly south for the winter. In just 6 more years I will be retired and then we will be able to flee from the snow as well


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

monomer said:


> There are dog friendly places in Muskegon as well. I believe if you search for the thread on the Muskegon dog beach from last year, you will find some discussion and links to dog friendly motels in both Muskegon and Grand Rapids. If you are having any problems finding suitable lodging let me know and I will see what I can do to help you out. How many of you are there?
> 
> Can't wait to met you...


It's just me with the three pups. That's where I'm running into problems. Most places will only allow one dog, definitely not three. I may have to pass this time, unfortunately.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

lizziebellie2007 said:


> I'm really really hoping to come!!
> 
> I do have one question though...
> 
> I have a 12 week old black lab... should I bring him or leave him??


Hey Amanda... I do hope to see you guys again!! As for your puppy, you might want to put a call into your vet. I know with Geddy we had her out after her 12 week shots, but with Sawyer our vet said they now recommend that ppl wait until the final shots at 16 weeks before bringing them out. 

So... how's the new puppy???? Tell us all about him!!!


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Hey Amanda... I do hope to see you guys again!! As for your puppy, you might want to put a call into your vet. I know with Geddy we had her out after her 12 week shots, but with Sawyer our vet said they now recommend that ppl wait until the final shots at 16 weeks before bringing them out.
> 
> So... how's the new puppy???? Tell us all about him!!!


 
He's AWESOME. He's sooooo smart and fun. He has a great personality. I thought Lizzie was going to have a hard time with him because of how she is with new dogs, but now they are always together. They sleep together all curled up... He's spoiled... and he knows it. Haha.. I'm getting some pictures developed here soon so I'll have to post some. I know he would absolutely LOVE being at the dog beach...he's just that kind of dog.  I guess I'm going to have to get him in right away for his 12 week shots (He'll be 12 weeks on the 10th) and hope that the vet gives me the okay. :crossfing


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hey guys  I'm not sure if anyone has seen my post about Maggie (it's in the Tucker post in the "In Our Thoughts" section), but she tore her toenail almost down to the toe Saturday night.  My sister said no swimming for Mags for two weeks. I don't want to take all three and let Luke and Tucker play but not Maggie, so I think we're going to have to miss out this time. Hopefully we can make it to the next one! Have a great time and post lots of pictures!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

No problem Blair... we completely understand!!! Just get the kids healed up... that's tops in all our books!!!!! Hope they both recover quickly!!!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

monomer said:


> Maybe we can get to do a meet-up over on your end of the state sometime soon. Fall is really a great time for meet-ups and I anticipate there will be a couple of 'dog park GRF meet-ups' called before winter sets-in. We had several last year and they were all mostly nearer to your end of the state. Maybe we'll get to see you at one of those.


I'm sure we will. I've thought that Fall might be a good time to try the park at Frankenmuth again. There's no water to play in and no shade, which makes it grat for a late fall get together.


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

monomer said:


> Dance camp? hmmm, is that like a workshop or do they get painted up and dance around a campfire chanting? It sounds like fun for Crystal but then what do the parents get to do? Just saw "Step-up 2: The Streets" the other night, that was so coooool... is that the kind of dance you're talking about? I want to be able to dance like that however I don't think my body will let me
> 
> Too bad you guys can't make it... maybe we'll see you this fall sometime.


The kids get to dance and while working their butts off have fun. Us parents get to learn exactly how much this is going to cost us, decide if we want to do competitions:no: and if we do how many and where.

Kristal does do some of the "Step-up 2" type of dancing. And when watching some of the recital performances...these kids are as good as any movie scene. But she also does Tap, Jazz, Ballet, and this year she is going "En Pointe" With her experience they keep wanting her to do more. But more classes also cost more and competitions are very expensive. Which is why I'm going to be there and have my vote.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

marshab1 said:


> I'm sure we will. I've thought that Fall might be a good time to try the park at Frankenmuth again. There's no water to play in and no shade, which makes it grat for a late fall get together.


 
We're in Frankenmuth the weekend of the 20th in September


----------



## lizziebellie2007 (May 25, 2008)

:no:

I'm really bummed...I don't think I'll be able to make it to this meet up. I was really looking forward to it, but I have to work. If anyone is planning on going up to Muskegon again before the end of the summer please let me know! 

I hope you all have a really good time!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well then here's the final big bummer...

I've been dealing with my sciatica for the last 3-4 weeks now and hoping it would subside enough by Saturday for me to enjoy myself.

[For those who don't know what I'm talking about here's an excerpt from the Wikipedia: 
*"Sciatica* *is a set of symptoms including pain that may be caused by general compression and/or irritation of one of five nerve roots that give rise to the sciatic nerve, or by compression or irritation of the sciatic nerve itself. The pain is felt in the lower back, buttock, and/or various parts of the leg and foot. In addition to pain, which is sometimes severe, there may be numbness, muscular weakness, and difficulty in moving or controlling the leg. Typically, the symptoms are only felt on one side of the body."*] --basically a real pain in the butt, literally.

Anyway the pain was not subsiding so I finally went to visit the chiropractor today (my first chiropractic visit ever) and he tells me one leg is 3/4" shorter than the other!!! ***?! Can this be for real? His solution, besides $everal adjustment$ over the next month+, is a $3 shoe lift stuck into my right shoe. I'm still trying to wrap my head around this one... I don't know if he's "pulling my leg"  with this. I will have to start a thread in ChitChat about this... I've always been a bit leery of chiropractors and don't know if this whole imbalance of leg length is "on the level"  (I haven't been able to stop with all the leg jokes today, don't know what's gotten into me). Anyway, the bottomline here is... I'M IN PAIN and won't be able to make it to my own meet-up, which, I guess, is just as well since we only had two commitments and two maybes... well, after lizziebellie's post make that one maybe. Its too bad because the weather guy's predicting a beautiful Saturday for western Michigan, so where ever you are in Michigan I suggest you get out with your Golden friend and enjoy some activity together.

Just because this thing is canceled doesn't mean I won't try to reschedule it again next month... provided it hasn't turn too cold by then for going to the beach.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Hubby got called in to work this saturday (if he could) as well. Here's hoping it will still be beach weather in a month!!! And if anyone is interested we are having a Lansing get-together the following sunday (Aug 24th)... so if you're up for it we'd love to see more goldens!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Wow Monomer .......that's a pain in the****

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Sadly I learned far too much about sciatica a couple of years ago. My Mom had stents put in her corotid arteries, however, before she could have that done they had to run a catheter through to check her heart arteries (she's had stents in those arteries too)...for the procedure they had her transferred to the bed on some type of board, then never removed the board, so she accidentally was on that hard board for five hours. She kept complaining of incredible pain but the hospital ignored her complaints and assured us she was fine. The stent surgery went fine, but the complications came from a pinched sciatic nerve. Real eye opener too, as the hospital treated her as if she was a trouble maker looking for a law suit. She never sued, but it was a real lesson for us to make sure we question LOUDLY everything that goes on in that hospital. 

Long story simply to say I'm sorry you are in pain...it was horrible when my Mom went through that. I'm not a fan of chiropractors either, but my DH swears by them and I have to admit when he suffered from back trouble a few years ago, the only thing that worked for him was the chiropractor. The $3 shoe lift won't break the bank...I'd give it a try.

My trip to KY had to be cancelled as I'm getting a foster on Saturday so I was actually heading to that side of the state and toying with the idea of dropping by if the transport is later in the afternoon. I don't typically take Phoebe on transports but she could use a little socialization with dogs her own size.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Well Jan you could drop by the house, the wife and I and the dogs will be hanging out... as long as I can sit down whenever the pain gets to be too much I'm fine. Basically I can sit and the pain will disappear in a few minutes... the big problem being, it isn't always so convenient to just suddenly sit down anywhere. I'm not totally incapacitated and can move around quite a bit, its just that when the pain gets to a certain level I need to find relief somehow and soon and sitting's been the answer. Let me know by PM if you are planning on stopping by so I can give you some directions here.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

monomer said:


> Well Jan you could drop by the house, the wife and I and the dogs will be hanging out... as long as I can sit down whenever the pain gets to be too much I'm fine. Basically I can sit and the pain will disappear in a few minutes... the big problem being, it isn't always so convenient to just suddenly sit down anywhere. I'm not totally incapacitated and can move around quite a bit, its just that when the pain gets to a certain level I need to find relief somehow and soon and sitting's been the answer. Let me know by PM if you are planning on stopping by so I can give you some directions here.



I would have loved that Monomer! As it turns out, I received my transport info today and will only have to go as far as Ypsilanti to get my foster. Lots of volunteers stepped up for transport!

So glad you can move around some...my Mom had pain from her back down her leg and could barely walk for almost two months. She had to have a physical therapist work with her.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I know I'm lucky that I do have some mobility and a way to make the pain go away... many sciatics sufferers have to put up with endless pain that no amount of NSAIDs or muscle relaxers will dull. I'm getting a referral to an Osteopathic specialist as this chiro isn't doing much good. However, ever so slowly I believe I am getting better. Yesterday I took the dogs to the beach (Buttersville) for a couple of hours... it was a lot of fun for all of us. I brought a chair to plop down on when necessary. I'm still thinking of calling a beach meet-up for September if I get better fast enough.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I am not trying to hint at nothing but if this was scheduled in say October......


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

monomer said:


> I know I'm lucky that I do have some mobility and a way to make the pain go away... many sciatics sufferers have to put up with endless pain that no amount of NSAIDs or muscle relaxers will dull. I'm getting a referral to an Osteopathic specialist as this chiro isn't doing much good. However, ever so slowly I believe I am getting better. Yesterday I took the dogs to the beach (Buttersville) for a couple of hours... it was a lot of fun for all of us. I brought a chair to plop down on when necessary. I'm still thinking of calling a beach meet-up for September if I get better fast enough.


Have you tried therapeutic massage? My wife's a massage therapist and I know she works on a lot of people with sciatic issues. The massage can be painful, but she gets lots of compliments afterwards.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Well I am not trying to hint at nothing but if this was scheduled in say October......


 
Hooch.... are you headed to Michigan for something .... let's see, about as big as your fist, very vascular, and has a pumping warranty for about another 25-30 years??????????????? I sure hope so... would have loved to host you and Cindy here in Dallas, but anywhere will do if it means what I think it might !!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I might be headed to Ohio and Miichigan but it is not for a heart unfortunately. Just going to travela little before I cant


----------



## Montesmom (Jun 9, 2008)

Monomer, if you are near Buttersville I am VERY near you...we like to drive up to Bortell's for lunch a couple times during the summer and take our food over to Summit Twp park to eat. I know the park isn't a "dog beach" but I see lots of folks take their dogs there for a dip in the Big Lake. Hubby and I discussed taking Monte out for lunch with us once more this year before Bortells closes for the season. IF I can get a half day off work next week we may just do that..I would prefer not to take Monte to the park on a busy weekend! Do you limit your beach visits to dog beaches only?

Hooch, October is a great month to visit Michigan...which way is the needle on your compass pointed? West Michigan, or closer to the Ohio border?


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

We'll arrange soem kind of meet-up for ya Hooch if you make it here.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Montesmom said:


> Monomer, if you are near Buttersville I am VERY near you...we like to drive up to Bortell's for lunch a couple times during the summer and take our food over to Summit Twp park to eat. I know the park isn't a "dog beach" but I see lots of folks take their dogs there for a dip in the Big Lake. Hubby and I discussed taking Monte out for lunch with us once more this year before Bortells closes for the season. IF I can get a half day off work next week we may just do that..I would prefer not to take Monte to the park on a busy weekend! Do you limit your beach visits to dog beaches only?
> 
> Hooch, October is a great month to visit Michigan...which way is the needle on your compass pointed? West Michigan, or closer to the Ohio border?


We're not actually near Buttersville but it sure is closer than any place else that allows doggies on the big lake. We actually drive 55-miles to get there and if you'd ask the dogs they'd say, "Definitely well worth the trip... we'd give it a four paws way up! but then we'd be rolling on our backs in the sand."

I had to look up Bortells and Summit Twp Park and its only four miles further north to Buttersville... that's like all of about a 5 minute's drive away and even less time if you drive real fast (just watch out for the little animals crossing ). I was just there again yesterday... and yesterday was a very fine day to be out on the beach... glassy calm, sunny mostly, the weather was warm and the water was cool. I even ran into some people (and there dogs) I hadn't seen since last year. All in all, it was a very good day. If you guys go out that way again, just give me a PM or post it on the forum and we'll meet you guys out there. It really is a wonderful beach for dogs... have you ever been there?

Hooch... what are you hinting at, you sly old dog? Planning on doing a 'color' tour up our way? The trees here are generally near max color the first couple weeks into October... if you really want the best color tour try the Algoma train ride into Agawa canyon in Canada, unfortunately the dogs can come. PM me when you have an agenda established and we can set up some time to hang for a few... plus I can tell you about some fantastic places to visit if you decide to go as far as the U.P. (that's upper peninsula).


----------

